# P1 knockoff, with CREE



## LGCubana (Apr 10, 2007)

$15.52
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1485

This might be my second order from KAIDomain. 
_(After I receive my REXLight 2.0)_


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 10, 2007)

It is now cheaper, only $14.99 

- Vikas


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 10, 2007)

i got my finger on the buy button


----------



## copiertech (Apr 10, 2007)

the checkout isn`t working for me


----------



## mypalthetortoise (Apr 10, 2007)

ooh, 3w superbright- waterproof usa

wonder if it has the same circuitry as the p1... ...prob not.


----------



## datiLED (Apr 10, 2007)

mypalthetortoise said:


> ooh, 3w superbright- waterproof usa
> 
> wonder if it has the same circuitry as the p1...


 
For that price, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a direct drive light. The price is right, though.


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 10, 2007)

i just ordered it DANG there goes another 14.99 to the flashlight collection it's getting bad so i'll just blaim threads like these :laughing: .... used paypal and it went through... i'll post beamies after i get it


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you seen the aweful spelling and grammar? There's NO WAY they are in the US.
Looks like you need an RCR123. Not just a 3.0V CR123


----------



## Robban (Apr 10, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> Have you seen the aweful spelling and grammar? There's NO WAY they are in the US.
> Looks like you need an RCR123. Not just a 3.0V CR123


That's what caught my eye as well. Seems to indicate that it's just direct drive without any form of boost. Could be wrong of course but that's the feeling I get.


----------



## copiertech (Apr 10, 2007)

ordered one. fingers crossed the jetbeam cle head might fit on it. that would make a p1dce replacement that would work properly on li-ions


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 10, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> Have you seen the *aweful * spelling and grammar? There's NO WAY they are in the US.



:laughing: 





JimmyM said:


> Looks like you need an RCR123. Not just a 3.0V CR123


 Probably true....probably direct drive. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## alfred (Apr 10, 2007)

does anybody know if you get discount with kaidoman if you're a member of CPF. or any discount code out there?


----------



## alfred (Apr 10, 2007)

couldnt resist .. ordered one .. just can t risk seeing the "out of stock sign"


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anyone ordered from these guys before?
I've got a few items in a shopping basket but haven't placed the order yet.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 10, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> Has anyone ordered from these guys before?
> I've got a few items in a shopping basket but haven't placed the order yet.


 
Yes, they are quite well known here, and well regarded. The CS is excellent, only thing to beware of that the order can take a while, especially if the item isn't in stock. The owners of dealextreme and kaidomain ran fifthunit together before they split up.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 10, 2007)

Let us know how it compares with a P1D CE in throw n brightness...


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 10, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Yes, they are quite well known here, and well regarded. The CS is excellent, only thing to beware of that the order can take a while, especially if the item isn't in stock. The owners of dealextreme and kaidomain ran fifthunit together before they split up.



Is there a CPF discount?


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 10, 2007)

> Is there a CPF discount?



no cpf discount as far as i can tell... no code box when i ordered


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 10, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



JimmyM said:


> Has anyone ordered from these guys before?
> I've got a few items in a shopping basket but haven't placed the order yet.




A little "light" reading will probably answer *all* your questions...


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 10, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> A little "light" reading will probably answer *all* your questions...


Yeah. I know... "Use the search". I just did and found various posts regarding quality. What would you expect from a $15 Cree P1 rip-off. I'm handy with tools. I can't pass up a "bargain".


----------



## CM (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a direct drive light, you understand. No regulation. NADA, nothing, as the cell voltage drops so does the output. Nothing wrong unless you're expecting more from $15 worth of aluminum and LED. The P1 is regulated, that light is not so I don't even consider it a clone.


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 10, 2007)

CM said:


> That's a direct drive light, you understand. No regulation. NADA, nothing, as the cell voltage drops so does the output. Nothing wrong unless you're expecting more from $15 worth of aluminum and LED. The P1 is regulated, that light is not so I don't even consider it a clone.


True. I'm not expecting a cheaply made P1. I'm expecting a P1 look alike with a really bright LED on a fresh battery and that it dims as the battery drains.
I shouldn't be disappointed. My only pre-requisite is that it actually work.


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 11, 2007)

> My only pre-requisite is that it actually work.



true true.... 15 bucks shipped... any chain stores dare to come close? lol


----------



## jbosman1013 (Apr 11, 2007)

are these cheaper versons any good


----------



## itch808 (Apr 11, 2007)

alfred said:


> does anybody know if you get discount with kaidoman if you're a member of CPF. or any discount code out there?



Oh my lord, come on now, both KD and DX are pricing their flashlights extremely low. How much cheaper do you want it?!?


----------



## JediNight (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for helping me spend more money folks!! LOL


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 11, 2007)

Remember there are no knock offs among the Chinese Manufacturers just pure coincidence


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 11, 2007)

itch808 said:


> Oh my lord, come on now, both KD and DX are pricing their flashlights extremely low. How much cheaper do you want it?!?


:laughing: I suppose you're right. Couln't hurt to ask though.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 11, 2007)

They have updated the description to indicate that it will run on primaries. (I suppose this would follow if it is direct drive). Anyway, I've ordered one. Now can someone tell me where I can find a protected rcr123 3.6v and charger to run in this thing?


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 11, 2007)

Marcus Aurelius said:


> Now can someone tell me where I can find a protected rcr123 3.6v and charger to run in this thing?


They've got one here: http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1212


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 11, 2007)

That is just the charger. Any idea where to find good quality, protected rcr123s to put in it.




JimmyM said:


> They've got one here: http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1212


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 11, 2007)

Marcus Aurelius said:


> That is just the charger. Any idea where to find good quality, protected rcr123s to put in it.


Right here in CPF. AW has a lithium ion battery thread in the Dealers forum.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 12, 2007)

Got a message from Kai today: mine has shipped. Now all that is left is the waiting.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone else have the pictures on kaidomain not "work"? Are they rollover or click-to-see?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks just the the Stainless Steel Cree light, in standard aluminum.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 13, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Looks just the the Stainless Steel Cree light, in standard aluminum.



Oh no it doesn't !!!

Totally different head module.

Base 5 points not 4

Different knurling

etc

Similar design, yes. (ie P1 type)

Nice review of the other one though.


----------



## BillMPL (Apr 13, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Does anyone else have the pictures on kaidomain not "work"? Are they rollover or click-to-see?


They don't work for me either when I'm running Safari an my Mac, but if I use Explorer it works. I contacted Kai about this and he said they're working on upgrading their site to fix this.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 13, 2007)

Mac+Camino=OK


----------



## BillMPL (Apr 13, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Mac+Camino=OK


I'm so out of touch that I've never even heard of Camino. It looks interesting, I might have to try it.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 13, 2007)

Apart from show Kai's site properly (got to be a good thing), does Camino do anything that Safari doesn't? And does it do everything that Safari does?


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 13, 2007)

One word: Firefox, there is no other.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 13, 2007)

I see Kai now has a Cree optic. (But I have to go hunting to see the big versions of the pics.  )


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 13, 2007)

A couple things I didn't like.

It's a picture of an older model? Who has the older model? Anyone?

142 lumens? Well SHAZAM!!! I doubt it.

It's a Chinese company. Selling cheap knock-offs of anything suckers will pay for.

The customer service sounds laughable.

Caveat emptor. :thumbsdow

Of course, I could be wrong.

Andy


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 14, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Apart from show Kai's site properly (got to be a good thing), 1) does Camino do anything that Safari doesn't? 2) And does it do everything that Safari does?




1) Yes

2) Yes

Specifically, it doesn't crash at all. v1.1b+

I've not looked back since going from Safari to Camino...

You only have to try it, to love it !


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 14, 2007)

You're not actually convincing me. I don't remember the last time Safari crashed, and I still don't have any specifics on why I should even try Camino (other than "It'll work with Kai's site, which he's fixin' anyway").


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 14, 2007)

Now Kai has a version of this light in stainless steel, branded as the Ultrafire C1:

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1553

In this picture you can see the textured reflector.


----------



## berto (Apr 14, 2007)

They now come with an extra textured aluminum reflector!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 14, 2007)

berto said:


> They now come with an extra textured aluminum reflector!!!!!!



** Included NEW aluminum textured reflector ** is not necessarily an "extra"


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 14, 2007)

> A couple things I didn't like.
> 
> It's a picture of an older model? Who has the older model? Anyone?
> 
> ...


Most of his other lumen ratings have been quite realistic, generally more conservative than most companies advertize (most companies generally advertize bulb lumens, not taking into account optical losses). I believe he is using the same methodology as Flashlight reviews -- "shoebox" bounce with a lightmeter, multipled by a conversion factor. This isn't a true integrating sphere so there will be some discrepancy, but it should still be useful for comparing relative output. His battery life graphs are also fairly dead-on, on lights that he posts them for. 142 is also not unreasonable amount for a Cree flashlight being driven hard -- especaily if it's more of a "flood light" with a shallow reflector, there will be less reflector absorption loss.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Apr 14, 2007)

On flashlightreviews.com, the numbers are 1.39 for led's and 1.62 for incandescent's. Random FYI.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 14, 2007)

IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> On flashlightreviews.com, the numbers are 1.39 for led's and 1.62 for incandescent's. Random FYI.


Just for clarity I edited my original post, I had (incorrectly) quoted 1.6 as the conversion factor.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry if you were offended by my correcting you.


----------



## berto (Apr 14, 2007)

Just ordered 2 more


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 14, 2007)

IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> Sorry if you were offended by my correcting you.


Nope, I just edited while you were posting, so I posted so people reading would understand what you meant.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 15, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> Most of his other lumen ratings have been quite realistic, generally more conservative than most companies advertize (most companies generally advertize bulb lumens, not taking into account optical losses). I believe he is using the same methodology as Flashlight reviews -- "shoebox" bounce with a lightmeter, multipled by a conversion factor. This isn't a true integrating sphere so there will be some discrepancy, but it should still be useful for comparing relative output. His battery life graphs are also fairly dead-on, on lights that he posts them for. 142 is also not unreasonable amount for a Cree flashlight being driven hard -- especaily if it's more of a "flood light" with a shallow reflector, there will be less reflector absorption loss.



Well isn't that more or less speculation on your part? It sounds like it to me.

Is this light on flashlight reviews??

Not having a picture of the advertised cree model for sale is just beyond belief, imho.

Andy


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 15, 2007)

Randy Shackleford said:


> ....probably direct drive. Can anyone confirm this?


The ad now says that it will run off a regular CR123. That means it must have a boost circuit in it, otherwise 3.0 V won't light up the LED.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 15, 2007)

Boomerang said:


> Is this light on flashlight reviews??..


No, and sadly and looks like we're going to have to get used to making our buying decisions without QB since he's mostly retired and has not shown any interest in reviewing the DX/Kai lights.

What we need is someone who has some QB reviewed lights, some Kai reviewed lights, and his own lightbox so we can make some comparisons. Then we might be able to get an estimate of the conversion factor between Kai lumens and QB lumens.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 15, 2007)

This light doesn't seem to have modes.
Being stuck on Turbo/High is not ideal for me.


----------



## berto (Apr 15, 2007)

I am tired of lights with all these modes I just want easy on and off and For $15 I cant complain.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, but on High the battery life is very short. 
Just letting people know who aren't aware and maybe think this light has modes.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 15, 2007)

berto said:


> I am tired of lights with all these modes I just want easy on and off and For $15 I cant complain.



But for $15 you can't brag either. 

Andy


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 15, 2007)

Boomerang said:


> But for $15 you can't brag either.
> 
> Andy



I suppose it depends on what you brag about. Paying $150 for a flashlight is not something that I would brag about


----------



## berto (Apr 15, 2007)

I think $15 for a light that puts out more than 130 lumes and is 2 1/2 inches long with a 1 hour useable runtime is pretty darn good.


----------



## lowatts (Apr 15, 2007)

-


Marcus Aurelius said:


> I suppose it depends on what you brag about. Paying $150 for a flashlight is not something that I would brag about


Anyone but a Flashaholic will think I'm an idiot to spend more than $20 for a small flashlight. :thinking:

Anyone bite on the stainless version yet? I ordered the black one but would've went for the stailess model too already, if it had a brushed finish rather than the plated-looking "machine polished" finish.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 15, 2007)

berto said:


> I think $15 for a light that puts out more than 130 lumes and is 2 1/2 inches long with a 1 hour useable runtime is pretty darn good.



For a light that nobody's seen, you're taking those numbers purely on faith from a company that doesn't even have a picture of the light.

I hope it turns out to be all that and more. Would be the sale of the century light.

Andy


----------



## berto (Apr 15, 2007)

boomerange you keep saying there are no pictures but if you go to kaidomain.com it under new arrivals. and kai is known to give pretty fair descriptions of his lights.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 15, 2007)

berto said:


> boomerange you keep saying there are no pictures but if you go to kaidomain.com it under new arrivals. and kai is known to give pretty fair descriptions of his lights.



The product text I read said the picture was of an older model flashlight.

Andy

[Edit] Now I see there is a new picture, new text and such]


----------



## batvette (Apr 15, 2007)

Boomerang said:


> For a light that nobody's seen, you're taking those numbers purely on faith from a company that doesn't even have a picture of the light.
> 
> I hope it turns out to be all that and more. Would be the sale of the century light.
> 
> Andy


 
Sure there's pictures, we're talking about the light on Kai's site that has all the, umm, pictures, right? 
Kai's description says "lab tests" and gives exact output readings, if you looks at his other listings if there is an unverifiable claim by the manufacturer he says so.
I think the guy is dead honest about that and it's admirable. I watched his listing on the MTE 1AA and he was quite frank about all that, and revised the listing when he tested the lights he received. 
There is no regulation or fancy 29 mode UI, which is great for me because I want small. Look at the Fenix offerings in CR123 lights and check the measurements as the features add on. (one mfr I can't recall has lots of features on their 1x CR123 light and it's 10cm long! F that) If it goes on and off and gives me 20 minutes of bright I'm cool, I'll change the batteries when I get home.


----------



## batvette (Apr 15, 2007)

lowatts said:


> -
> Anyone but a Flashaholic will think I'm an idiot to spend more than $20 for a small flashlight. :thinking:
> 
> Anyone bite on the stainless version yet? I ordered the black one but would've went for the stailess model too already, if it had a brushed finish rather than the plated-looking "machine polished" finish.


 
If it's just polished stainless (I think it is) you can make it as brushed as you like, take some fine emery cloth or a wire wheel/brush to it. 

If it really is plated (highly doubtful) just rub/brush a little longer/harder. <<<< (that's what she said at the picnic. doh!)


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 15, 2007)

I placed an order for an "Eileen" light ... 1 18650 powered Seoul emitter light ... from Kaidomain 2+ weeks ago and it has yet to ship.

If I get the stuff in the next couple of weeks I'll be happy but so far (my) jury is out.


----------



## berto (Apr 16, 2007)

randy you were right just recived an email from kaidomain it comes with the textured reflector not both.


----------



## berto (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 18, 2007)

has anyone got theirs yet???? i ordered mine on the 10th....
i hate waiting


----------



## cave dave (Apr 18, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> The ad now says that it will run off a regular CR123. That means it must have a boost circuit in it, otherwise 3.0 V won't light up the LED.


A primary 3.0 V will easily light up a Cree LED. A good bin Luxeon will put out about 10 Lumens direct drive from CR123, so I would expect about 20 Lumens from a Cree. Granted its not 142 lumens but thats twice as bright as a Halogen Minimag and will last much much longer.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like DX has it now:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2821


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2007)

yeh i saw that after i ordered 1 from kaidomain lol cos it wasnt up at DX yet...but the 1 at kai's has a tectured aluminium reflector now tho and DX's 1 is smooth and dunno if its aluminium or not.


----------



## beefy6969 (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure about you guys, but Kai shipped my P1 clone very fast. I ordered and in less than 3days i got a shipped tracking number. DX takes awful long time.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine shipped 6 days ago (4 business days). Hopefully it will be here by the end of the week. I'm anxious to see what my $15 has bought.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 18, 2007)

How long do lights usually take to ship from Kaidomain? i ordered 1 4 days ago n it still says collecting from suppliers


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 18, 2007)

> Not sure about you guys, but Kai shipped my P1 clone very fast. I ordered and in less than 3days i got a shipped tracking number. DX takes awful long time.


Oddly enough my experience in general has been the exact opposite -- every time I've ordered from Kai it's been weeks before the goods ship. In the case of my Cree Ellys, and Rexlights (two separate orders) neither of those shipped after a month, so I ended up cancelling. DX has generally shipped within a couple days.


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 19, 2007)

mine's from kai and it's said shipped but where's this tracking number you speak of???


----------



## SteveAdams (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine arrived from Kai today. I haven't had a chance to try it, but it doesn't seem to have a textured reflector.


----------



## copiertech (Apr 19, 2007)

mine arrived today, and fit and finish is PERFECT. it is extrememly bright (slightly brighter than my cree vinet with aluminium reflector and glass lens) and has a really good tint. slight donut hole though but i love it. hopefully the stainless one is as bright so i kan keep it on my keys and this one can go in my missus handbag. mine came with the smooth reflector though.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 19, 2007)

UK arrival too.

Kai to UK 9 days.

As above, brighter than Vinet, nice beam, RT is 30 mins using RCR123 3.6v, and note: it becomes *TOO HOT* to handhold after 5 minutes.

Similar total output overall to Cree'd MXDL 123, but the MXDL mod has much wider flood.

Current draw 1,200ma on RCR123 3.6v, less at 1,020ma on 3v CR123.

Really only recommended on 3v CR123, for RT and temperature.

Another reason to only use CR123's...there is no spring in the battery compartment. Contact pressure is maintained by means of a raised dimple in the base, blue tack shows this up really well, but the raised dimple may have a detrimental (long term) effect on the cell base.

Really nice threads, though it does falsely turn off after part turn, on mine.

Keep turning bezel for complete off.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 19, 2007)

copiertech said:


> mine arrived today, and fit and finish is PERFECT. it is extrememly bright (slightly brighter than my cree vinet with aluminium reflector and glass lens) and has a really good tint. slight donut hole though but i love it. hopefully the stainless one is as bright so i kan keep it on my keys and this one can go in my missus handbag. mine came with the smooth reflector though.


 
Are you using a rechargeable or primary cell? Any other light to compare approx output?


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 19, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



Phaserburn said:


> Are you using a rechargeable or primary cell? Any other light to compare approx output?



See previous post.

Brightness, in desc order:

Benno Ultrafire 501

CreeP4 (P1 copy)

Vinet

SSC / Cree'd Elly

L1P


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 19, 2007)

copiertech said:


> mine arrived today, and fit and finish is PERFECT. it is extrememly bright (slightly brighter than my cree vinet with aluminium reflector and glass lens) and has a really good tint. slight donut hole though but i love it. hopefully the stainless one is as bright so i kan keep it on my keys and this one can go in my missus handbag. mine came with the smooth reflector though.



Stainless? Can you explain the "stainless" portion?

Edited, found the C1 for $30. It is a good price but I will resist it. I am very happy with the $12 MXDL 3W

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1553

I wish KD and DX would update their website and link the new lights under Cree and/or SSC section.

- Vikas


----------



## KevinCK (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone compared this P1 knockoff to the 3W MXDL CREE which was the first tiny <$15 RCR123 Cree that both kai and Dealextreme had last month. That light was essentially just this 3W MXDL generic pre-modded with a cree.

I bought the cree one and it's much brighter than the $10 Elite, which i expected.

Anyone know how the P1 clone would compare to it?


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 19, 2007)

So, is this light regulated? If the fit and finish are "perfect" is this just a rebranded P1 with a cree, or just a nicely done imitation? I'm hoping that mine arrives today, and that it comes with the textured reflector. I'm surprised that those that have arrived have the smooth reflector.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 19, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



KevinCK said:


> Has anyone compared this P1 knockoff to the 3W MXDL CREE which was the first tiny <$15 RCR123 Cree that both kai and Dealextreme had last month. That light was essentially just this 3W MXDL generic pre-modded with a cree.



I've done just that !!!

It's a bit complicated, not tidied it up yet, but basically Cree'd MXDL gives same overall output, but much wider hot flood, so EV readings are lower than the good spot of Cree P4.

MXDL shows the original led RT, cf Cree'd version too.

BTW, I don't consider it a knockoff, it's a perfectly good torch in it's own right.

Simpler version of RT's graph now inserted 





The RT graph of the P4 appears to show direct drive using 3.6v RCR123, whilst the MXDL does have a circuit in it, to regulate output more.

Now, tested using 3v RCR123, the output is much flatter, perhaps there is a circuit after all.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd like to know how the light does on primaries. I don't like setups that get too hot after only a few mins.


----------



## alfred (Apr 19, 2007)

can't wait to get mine.. those who receive their's today when did you get the noticed that it was shipped?? ordered mine on april 1 shipped april 12

thanks


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



abvidledUK said:


> I've done just that !!!
> 
> It's a bit complicated, not tidied it up yet, but basically Cree'd MXDL gives same overall output, but much wider hot flood, so EV readings are lower than good spot of Cree P4/
> 
> BTW, I don't consider it a knockoff, it's a perfectly good torch in it's own right.



Can you explain your graphs? Is there a non-Cree (the yellow one) in the mix? Because it seems to be the brightest and longest running with better regulation than all others.

Also P4 clone seems to be direct driven and follows the voltage curve of the battery.

- Vikas


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 19, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



Phaserburn said:


> I'd like to know how the light does on primaries. I don't like setups that get too hot after only a few mins.



I'd recommend primaries, due mostly to heating and raised dimple, as outlined previously.

3v RCR123, heating not a problem, but still that raised dimple.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Can you explain your graphs? Is there a non-Cree (the yellow one) in the mix? Because it seems to be the brightest and longest running with better regulation than all others.
> 
> Also P4 clone seems to be direct driven and follows the voltage curve of the battery.
> 
> - Vikas



Yellow=original MXDL pre-mod.

Direct drive, it appears so using 3.6v RCR123..

Note, Cree'd MXDL is brighter, but with a flood that is very bright, due to reflector positioning.

Giving central spot reading similar to MXDL orig, but total output similar to P4.

I think I'm actually going to convert the MXDL back to original LED, prefer that beam, and P4 gives me the brightness (spot) we all so desire !!

The P4 is just toooooooooooo bright for indoor sleepy use.


----------



## SteveAdams (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine was ordered on the 11th, shipped 12th, arrived 18th. I'm in the UK so it may take longer elsewhere


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



abvidledUK said:


> Yellow=original MXDL pre-mod.
> 
> Direct drive, it appears so.
> 
> ...


I can't stand the stock blue beam. On some of my old Elly lights I actually dumped old Luxeon LEDs that I had pulled out of different lights in there to tone down the intensity, but still have good tint. You might consider trying that, or even a Seoul (That might be both bright and have more of a hotspot).

I actually quite like those little MXDL lights with Crees in them. On rechargeables they're insanely bright, and floody -- good for lighting up a whole room.


----------



## itch808 (Apr 20, 2007)

Direct drive? Eugh...the 3W MXDL w/ Cree still seems like a darn good light for the money.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*

I've added 3v RCR123 to RT graph, post 90.



itch808 said:


> Direct drive? Eugh...the 3W MXDL w/ Cree still seems like a darn good light for the money.



Probably only goes into direct drive with 3.6v RCR123, seems to be regulated with 3v RCR123. See 90


----------



## Yapo (Apr 20, 2007)

hmm... interesting those runtimes were with them on constantly right? maybe if the light is turned on in short bursts the regulation might kick in? and for the mxdl cree...i've been wanting a nice floody light for indoors and walking in the night... maybe ill havto get one of those as well. but DX and Kai keeps coming up with new toys for us to empty our bank accounts with...


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 20, 2007)

AUK, that's a nice flat output on a 3V R123. If the results are similar using a primary 123, than that's pretty good in my book. The primary's double capacity will make for a decent runtime.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 20, 2007)

oh yeh i need to get some protected 3.0v 16340s...where can i get them from? there doesnt seem to be any protected ones at Kai or DX or quality china goods. I currently use protected 3.6v ones but light modes dont work for my P1D CE...and i've been having the bad luck with kai and DX lately...lights from kai are still being collected from suppliers since last week and from DX I ordered a light a month ago but they sent me the wrong one and it took a week of constant emails back and forward before i was told to send it back for a replacement and now they've finally confirmed that they are going to send me a replacement and that'll probly be another week at the very least b4 i get to see it


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2007)

Yapo said:


> oh yeh i need to get some protected 3.0v 16340s...where can i get them from? there doesnt seem to be any protected ones at Kai or DX or quality china goods. I currently use protected 3.6v ones but light modes dont work for my P1D CE...and i've been having the bad luck with kai and DX lately...lights from kai are still being collected from suppliers since last week and from DX I ordered a light a month ago but they sent me the wrong one and it took a week of constant emails back and forward before i was told to send it back for a replacement and now they've finally confirmed that they are going to send me a replacement and that'll probly be another week at the very least b4 i get to see it


I woudl recommend batteryjunction.com, IIRC they had 3.0V rechargeables. Their prices are good ($1 for primary CR123, less if you buy tons. $6 for protected 18650 rechargeable, cheap NiMH cells) and they ship fast. Lighthound.com also sells all sorts of batteries, and there's the thread where you can get them from AW on these forums as well.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*

Be careful.

Primary CR123 ok, 3.6v RCR123 unprotected ok.

3.0v RCR123, unprotected, tightish fit. Had to bang end on soft material to dislodge cell.

Don't force cell in when loading, you'll never get it out.

One entry / exit only.


----------



## KevinCK (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



abvidledUK said:


> Yellow=original MXDL pre-mod.
> Direct drive, it appears so using 3.6v RCR123..
> Note, Cree'd MXDL is brighter, but with a flood that is very bright, due to reflector positioning.
> Giving central spot reading similar to MXDL orig, but total output similar to P4.
> ...



Something is wrong here. We can't be talking about the same light. IF you're staying the yellow is the original MXDL pre-mod that i linked to here , and the red is the MXDL w/cree here , then we have a $6.50 mini light that's nearly perfect. From a couple beamshots people first posted when the original MXDL went for sale I was under the impression the MXDL had a cheap low intensity led and the CREE version was over twice as bright as it.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*

You missed out a bit !!

On the one I modded, the measured central beam was just about the same.

The original led was spot, with very little spill into flood area.

The Cree modded central spot, with original reflector measured about the same, but the flood was filled with similar brightness light.

Ie: total overall output, which I cannot measure, was greater !!

I thought I'd already made this clear, perhaps not.

Clarified now ?


----------



## KevinCK (Apr 20, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> You missed out a bit !!
> <snipped explanation>
> I thought I'd already made this clear, perhaps not.
> Clarified now ?




Yes. Now that i'm actually reading what you wrote, instead of just making assumptions, it all makes sence. That's what i get for trying to quickly read things while working on something else.

Thanks a lot for the tests.


----------



## ideefixe (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if this P1 knockoff has the same thread as a genuine Fenix P1D or not? It'd be nice to be able to put the head on a Leef P1D body... 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158760&page=1&pp=30


----------



## alfred (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking at Kaidomain photo of this light I'm assuming that it has OP reflector? 

I'm planning on using rcr 3.6 will this light be brighter ( over all out put ) than p1 dce in the first 5 minutes of usage in a fully charge 3.6 rcr?

thanks for the graph still waiting here in Los angeles.. waiting for the mailman... =)


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



KevinCK said:


> Something is wrong here. We can't be talking about the same light. IF you're staying the yellow is the original MXDL pre-mod that i linked to here , and the red is the MXDL w/cree here , then we have a $6.50 mini light that's nearly perfect. From a couple beamshots people first posted when the original MXDL went for sale I was under the impression the MXDL had a cheap low intensity led and the CREE version was over twice as bright as it.


It does. The graph is a measure of hotpsot intensity. The Cree is probably emitting about 5 times as much light as the stock LED in the MXDL. The cree is twice as efficient, and has a lower forward-voltage, meaning it draws more power since the driver is voltage-regulated. The cree has a much better tint, but it's more of a flood light so hotspot intensity is the same.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 20, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Be careful.
> 
> Primary CR123 ok, 3.6v RCR123 unprotected ok.
> 
> ...


 
so what you're sayin is that protected 3.0v are larger than protected 3.6v's?

I heard from somewhere that batteryjunction only ships to US or does it ship ova seas cos i'm in australia.

Yeah i made the mistake of forcing a battery into a light i was gonna return...i hadta put a finger over end of the tube a swing my arm as hard as possible without letting it slip out of my hand or battery fly out of the tube...i thought i was never gonna get it out

Oh yeh...what charger do u use to charge 3.0v rcr123? does the DSD charger work? because thats the only one i've got


----------



## Delta (Apr 20, 2007)

I ordered one yesterday from DX. It will be my first time with this seller. As I can see most of you are very familiar with them, can you tell me about how long it takes them to ship? The main reason I didn't buy from the Kaidoman site is everyone seemeed to be waiting two weeks for their lights.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 20, 2007)

Delta said:


> I ordered one yesterday from DX. It will be my first time with this seller. As I can see most of you are very familiar with them, can you tell me about how long it takes them to ship? The main reason I didn't buy from the Kaidoman site is everyone seemeed to be waiting two weeks for their lights.



Put on your waiting hat, get a nice long book, maybe find another hobby to occupy your time: for both of these sellers shipping takes 10-14 days and it can take as long or longer sometimes before they actually ship your order. You buy from these guys for rock bottom prices, not for speedy delivery.


----------



## Delta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marcus Aurelius said:


> Put on your waiting hat, get a nice long book, maybe find another hobby to occupy your time: for both of these sellers shipping takes 10-14 days and it can take as long or longer sometimes before they actually ship your order. You buy from these guys for rock bottom prices, not for speedy delivery.




I thought so. Sounds like they must be drop-shipping from Hong Kong I'm guessing?


----------



## Yapo (Apr 21, 2007)

my 1st order from DX a month ago got to me in just a bit over a week but now i've got an order from DX and Kai which have taken over a week and still havent even been packaged yet...i hate this waiting...if only there was instant postage teleportation to your door now!


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



Yapo said:


> if only there was instant postage teleportation to your door now!



Light at the speed of light, now there's a thought !


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 21, 2007)

*Cree P4 CR123 Torch*

Quicky...

Got my P2D today. 

Using CR123 3v in P2D, gave spot measured outputs for comparison:

P2D Turbo (60') = P4 3.6v RCR123 initial reading only 10 mins

P2D High (120') = P4 3v CR123, for 60 mins ?

RT's would be far greater with P2D than with P4, see P2D info, and my RT's post 90 for P4 in this thread.


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 21, 2007)

DX says they have free international shipping. But there's a shipping charge at the checkout. Can one of you guys explain this for me?
Thanks.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 21, 2007)

1c perchance?


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 21, 2007)

Posted this in the cafe, but someone could probably use it here:

DealExtreme.com coupon for $2 off any 5 items. 


Coupon Code: DX041500


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 21, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> 1c perchance?


 
No. There's ~$12 Air Mail charge to deliver $26 worth of stuff. That's not even selecting the EMS Express shipping option.
I can get you a screen cap if you like.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Apr 22, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> DX says they have free international shipping. But there's a shipping charge at the checkout. Can one of you guys explain this for me?
> Thanks.



Kaidomain has free shipping. DX has free shipping on selected items. It all equals out. Great prices.
Mike


----------



## Skibane (Apr 22, 2007)

Does it come with a holster?

I notice that Kaidomain has a small holster available for cheap, but no point in ordering it if the flashlight comes with one anyway...


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 22, 2007)

Skibane said:


> Does it come with a holster?
> 
> I notice that Kaidomain has a small holster available for cheap, but no point in ordering it if the flashlight comes with one anyway...




got link? 

DX has a small holster, too; but, it looks a bit large for this light


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 23, 2007)

I just received this light and I couldn't be happier. In fact, it definitely wins the award for best price to quality ratio. The craftmanship on mine is flawless, the beam is nice and white, and it is by far the brightest light I own, even when operated on primaries. I am considering buying a few more to stash in my computer bag etc., and to give as gifts. My only complaint would be that mine also came with the smooth reflector and perfectionists might complain about the slight ring in the beam. But you only see it when you shine it against a white wall--not how I plan to use this light. The only question now is whether it will replace my L0D CE as my EDC. :naughty: But for $15 shipped, this is fantastic.


----------



## beefy6969 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got mine today too.

Wow, this little thing is bright! 

Comes with a really long detachable lanyard (very usable). The threads were well lubricated and smooth. I think i'm going to buy another one. This light is that good.

Slight battery rattle on my 3.6v rcr123 & 3.0 primary cr123.


----------



## beefy6969 (Apr 24, 2007)

good review of this light here... 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162485

thanks HarveyRich!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 24, 2007)

> The only question now is whether it will replace my L0D CE as my EDC. But for $15 shipped, this is fantastic.


You should try running your L0D-CE on 10440s. Light output will be pretty similar on high (basically a Cree pushed as hard as it will go), and you still have the choice of medium (brighter than the original "high"), low (about the same as the original medium), and strobe . 

I don't have this exact one, though I've modded the $6.50 CR123 twisty lights -- simply threw in a Cree LED, some arctic silver to help conduct the heat better, and some teflon tape to improve the threads. Those are pretty nice, but not even close to displacing my L0D-CE.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 24, 2007)

P4 RT's using RCR123's

Horizontal 15', EV8 min useful


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 24, 2007)

Rough idea of respective output and RT's for P4 Cree P1 clone v Fenix P2D






Note, that P4 is using RCR123's, the P2D is using 3v CR123's.

Not truly representative I know, but gives an idea.

Not tested yet, but it appears that the P4, using 3v CR123, would give approximately equal output to the P2D on the High setting, perhaps slightly less RT, around 90 minutes, whereas the P2D is quoted at 120 mins, similar output level.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 24, 2007)

those readings are relative center lux right? and the regular 3v cr123 have about twice the capacity...then the P1 clone does pretty good for its price compared to P2D

i can't take this waiting...i want mine now!!! ive been waiting for some lights for over a week and another for over a month from Kai and DX but none of them have been shipped yet...


----------



## mitchfried (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday, along with the Rexlite 2.0. Brighter than the Rexlite, small enough for a keychain, and $15.00!! What's not to like? The body is just slightly longer than a P1. Pictures to follow.

Running mine on a primary CR123. Any testing done with that battery?


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 24, 2007)

i just got mine today.. this thing is SMALL... is a P1d CE smaller?
length and diameter wise


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 24, 2007)

I carried mine with me all day today and took it out tonight to test in the yard. It has great throw and I still can't believe the output. I think my L0D CE will remain on my key ring, but I may just slip this in the other pocket as well. It is really a great light and I will probably order another. I do want to make one correction. I said in my other post that this is my brightest light. I took my SSC p4 modded Q-III out too and I think that the main difference is just that the Q-III has more flood. Still, a remarkable light for the price.


----------



## SteveAdams (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*

"The RT graph of the P4 appears to show direct drive using 3.6v RCR123, whilst the MXDL does have a circuit in it, to regulate output more.

Now, tested using 3v RCR123, the output is much flatter, perhaps there is a circuit after all."

Any idea why the output using 3.7V rcr123's doesn't drop to the 3.0V level and stay there for a while? Would the high temp build up have something to do with it?


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



SteveAdams said:


> Any idea why the output using 3.7V rcr123's doesn't drop to the 3.0V level and stay there for a while? Would the high temp build up have something to do with it?



3.6v RCR123 not 3.7v RCR123.

Perhaps it's because the output drops from the LED, but not the voltage from the cell !!

Just the current / power available after a period....

Look at the graphs, measurements taken at 15min intervals.

It's quite possible that the 3.6v did register 3v between 15 min & 30 min, but wouldn't show in the 15 min increments.


----------



## SteveAdams (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



abvidledUK said:


> Perhaps it's because the output drops from the LED, but not the voltage from the cell !!
> 
> Just the current / power available after a period....



You mean the heat build up would cause the LED ouput to fall? If so, would using it intermittently mean that the output would fall more slowly? eg, have you tried running it for say 10 minutes, taking a reading then letting it cool down before taking another reading?


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 25, 2007)

I've simplified the RT comparison graph in post #130, to as below.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



SteveAdams said:


> You mean the heat build up would cause the LED ouput to fall? If so, would using it intermittently mean that the output would fall more slowly? eg, have you tried running it for say 10 minutes, taking a reading then letting it cool down before taking another reading?



No, I didn't mention heat at all. That was your supposition.

Possibly just the current available to drive the Cree is lower, without the voltage of the cell necessarily being lower...

Look at the graphs, measurements taken at 15min intervals.

It's quite possible that the 3.6v did register 3v for a short period between 15 min & 30 min, and gave constant output, but wouldn't show in the 15 min increments.


----------



## SteveAdams (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Cree P4 CR123 Torch*



abvidledUK said:


> No, I didn't mention heat at all. That was your supposition.
> 
> Possibly just the current available to drive the Cree is lower, without the voltage of the cell necessarily being lower...
> 
> ...



Sorry for the confusion. You said in an earlier post that the torch became too hot to hold - I wondered if that was the reason why the output from the LED fell? If it was allowed to cool, would the output go back up? 

I only have primary CR123's and it's very bright on a newish one but quite dim on an old one (2.8V).


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 26, 2007)

I posted this info in the review thread but with only 2 replies there I don't know how many would see it and I think this might be important info for anyone getting this light. When I got this light the LED looked way off center and the circuit board was tilted badly on the back where the battery positive makes contact SOOOO.... I pulled out the Light engine and guess what. That high powered Cree is sitting on a PCB with NO foil even on the top let alone any heat sinking (i.e. LED is not in contact with any aluminum, copper or any kind of metal). Circuit board is held down by a small phillips screw into the aluminum capsule. I don't know if their is a driver inside that or just a wire going to the board for the battery contact BUT this thing could really really use some heat sinking - even the PCB the Cree is attached to was loose and not making contact with the aluminum capsule - screw was not tightened down and upon trying to tighten it further I still could not get the board down flush against the aluminum as the screw got too tight in the aluminum before going all the way down to make contact with the PCB. This really needs some AA and something on the PCB I think for better heat sinking at the rate this thing is cranking out the Lumens. The LE and capsule unscrew from the head - mine was a little buggered up from someone who put it in then apparently tried to unscrew it a bit - probably because the LED looked like it was into the reflector too far. I'm going to see what I can come up with to heat sink this better before using it much or I'm sure it will toast itself.


----------



## Delta (Apr 27, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> I posted this info in the review thread but with only 2 replies there I don't know how many would see it and I think this might be important info for anyone getting this light. When I got this light the LED looked way off center and the circuit board was tilted badly on the back where the battery positive makes contact SOOOO.... I pulled out the Light engine and guess what. That high powered Cree is sitting on a PCB with NO foil even on the top let alone any heat sinking (i.e. LED is not in contact with any aluminum, copper or any kind of metal). Circuit board is held down by a small phillips screw into the aluminum capsule. I don't know if their is a driver inside that or just a wire going to the board for the battery contact BUT this thing could really really use some heat sinking - even the PCB the Cree is attached to was loose and not making contact with the aluminum capsule - screw was not tightened down and upon trying to tighten it further I still could not get the board down flush against the aluminum as the screw got too tight in the aluminum before going all the way down to make contact with the PCB. This really needs some AA and something on the PCB I think for better heat sinking at the rate this thing is cranking out the Lumens. The LE and capsule unscrew from the head - mine was a little buggered up from someone who put it in then apparently tried to unscrew it a bit - probably because the LED looked like it was into the reflector too far. I'm going to see what I can come up with to heat sink this better before using it much or I'm sure it will toast itself.




Well I'm glad I only spent $14.00 on it....haven't got mine yet


----------



## copiertech (Apr 27, 2007)

would a flupic fit?


----------



## shakeylegs (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the manufacturer of the P1 knockoff (Semilar). I'd like to find another body, preferably with a clickie, that fits the head. Maybe even an alternative battery size.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 27, 2007)

I think you could get a small FluPic in this. It's a little bigger in diameter than the Firefly which has a Flupic in the ver III. I think the light is worth the $15 or so. It's very bright and has a good tint. I put a small solder blob on the contact board. The screw threads are very fine - takes a lot of turns to get the head screwed all the way in and that's how I like them BUT this thends to make it flicker a bit as the battery slowly makes contact - as opposed to courser threads which make contact quickly. The only light I like that has course threads is the Firefly but it's buttery smooth because of the copper threads (I believe).


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 27, 2007)

hmm compared my P1 clone with my Fenix P2D 
P2D killed the clone in brightness and throw... but not by THAT much..
also my p1 P1 clone has a blueish tint :/
+ P2D reflector is deeper than the clone

still good light for $15


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 27, 2007)

2jzpower said:


> hmm compared my P1 clone with my Fenix P2D
> P2D killed the clone in brightness and throw... but not by THAT much..
> also my p1 P1 clone has a blueish tint :/
> + P2D reflector is deeper than the clone
> ...




what type of batteries were used in your test?


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 27, 2007)

> what type of batteries were used in your test?



All CR123 primaries


----------



## timcodes (May 2, 2007)

Anyone care to do a graph on this with primary cr123? I wouldn't be surprised if there is some regulation.....


----------



## CANDLE (May 2, 2007)

I got 2 from Kaidomain. I have been quite pleased. The output on 3.0 V CR123 primary looks to be about 100 lumins. The color is very white on both. No rings. Good spill. Good heat sinking although some heat sink compound would be even better and you can apply it yourself. Looks to be regulated by the circuitry in the heat sink pill as it runs well on pretty depleted cells, but haven't done a runtime curve. Metal is thinner than I would like near the threads but no problems so far. All in all a great light for $14.99.


----------



## luminari (May 3, 2007)

Wow, sounds nice and bright. Hmm, where is that naysayer now? 

My only concern is the lack of a spring... if I lent this light to people, I wouldn't want them to dent the bottom of my rechargable cells...

Has anyone tried this with the new LiFEPO4 cells from AW? They're around 3.3 volts.


----------



## copiertech (May 4, 2007)

Anyone else got their stainless ultrafire c1 yet? I`ve got mine and I`m well impressed with the quality. it just doesnt want to scratch at all, even dropping it onto concrete.bit tight to turn though and a lot of battery rattle, I`ll need to try and get a foam ring for it.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (May 4, 2007)

Does it light up with used CR123? Is it insanely bright on RCR123 like the proverbial $12 light? Is the lens glass or plastic? What kind of reflector is being used?

Thanks,
- Vikas


----------



## Upplyst (May 4, 2007)

Copiertech. The stainless c1 is indeed a bit stiff to twist on. This is easily remedied by giving it a good lube/cleaning and adding a good solder blob on the + contact of the driver. Mine feels just like a fenix now


----------



## nerdgineer (May 4, 2007)

CANDLE said:


> ...Good heat sinking although some heat sink compound would be even better and you can apply it yourself....


It sounds like you took the light apart to verify the good heat sinking. If so, this is at odds with what matrixshaman reported above (which is that the LED was sitting on a PCB in the air with no heatsinking) and there are 2 versions of this light around. Ya think?


----------



## Phaserburn (May 4, 2007)

+1 Did you take the light apart to verify the presence of a true heat sink? I have one of these lights and like it quite a bit as a bargain. But, if it doesn't really have any heatsinking, it will become a permanent jacket/coat light for emergency/spot usage.


----------



## x923x (May 5, 2007)

Finally got my stainless steel C1 from Kai yesterday. Needed a good dose of Nyogel and had to add a makeshift foam washer pad to eliminate the battery rattle but all in all it seems pretty nice. Bought an extra P1 holster from fenix-store and as you would guess, it fits perfectly!


----------



## Delta (May 5, 2007)

I can't ID LED's like many here can, but looking at the beam on the wall....my P1 Knockoff from DX looks more "Lux" than "Cree" to me. Compared to my L1D, they look completely different. Thoughts/explanations?


----------



## NigelBond (May 7, 2007)

I just got mine from Kai. Mine has a textured reflector and the twist switch is the tail end. The description from Kai's site says that the reflector is aluminum but I have no way of verifying this as I don't think this version will be as easy to take apart as one that opens at the head. I'd like to get it apart to see if there is a heatsink. 
The beam is nice with the textured reflector, the led is well centered, and the threads are nice and smooth. On a rechargeable the brightness is comparable to my P3D on turbo with primaries. The P3D is slightly brighter. The tint on mine is slightly yellow which makes my P3d look purple when compared side to side.

So far I really like it, I can't believe how small it is. Until now, my smallest light was a q3. This thing makes the q3 look unnecessarily large.


----------



## Pulse_Power (May 8, 2007)

I just received the P1 clone from Kaidomain. I'm a little disappointed with the quality control. The flashlight would not initially turn on, then I noticed that the end terminal was corroded by brazing flux. After sanding the corrosion off, I was able to turn on the flashlight, but the supplied battery was half dead. The light was several times brighter with a new battery, but still weaker than every LED flashlight I own. The TLE-5 maglite drop-in was 4-5 times brighter by comparison. I think I can assume the flashlight is defective. I'll check with Kaidomain when the site is back up.


----------



## thefish (May 8, 2007)

How do these compare to the $20 Cree HAIII light at DX? I just ordered the HAIII one and hope it is good (they have a spring for the battery too).


----------



## Skibane (May 10, 2007)

My three pieces finally arrived - all work perfectly. Only accessory included was a detachable lanyard - no instructions or battery.

Using a rechargeable RCR123 cell, the brightness and tint are virtually indisguinshable from my Fenix P1D CE in "Turbo" mode, albeit with a slighter wider hot spot and no discernable dark ring. The case gets quite warm after just a few minutes of operation, which I take as a positive indication that the LED is adequately heat-sinked.

The enclosure is slightly shorter (and significantly smaller in diameter) than the P1D CE - presumably due to the less sophisiticated driver circuit. The reflector has an orange peel texture, and the lens is almost certainly glass. 

Biggest disadvantage is that diameter of the battery cavity is too small to accommodate my protected RCR123 cells - and is a tad tight with Panasonic primary lithium cells, too. Unprotected 800 mAH RCR123's from DX fit just fine, however.

BOTTOM LINE: A *VERY* nice flashlight for the money. If it included a holster and could accept all rechargeable cells, it would be almost perfect.


----------



## etc (May 17, 2007)

Photos? Their web site is down.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 17, 2007)

i got this today - with rcr123 3.6v damn!It is equal to P1D CE in brightness
The quality is very2 good.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3379


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (May 17, 2007)

I just finished reading most of the posts about this light so I ordered one. That makes 3 lights that I have on the way right now! Does it ever end??


----------



## daywalker (May 21, 2007)

To answer your question, if you stay here on CPF it won't end unless you leave the forum and never ever come back here. The longer you stay away the more lights will be out and if you stay, there will be a new light about every two weeks. Watch your bank account!!!



BSCOTT1504 said:


> I just finished reading most of the posts about this light so I ordered one. That makes 3 lights that I have on the way right now! Does it ever end??


----------



## LGCubana (May 21, 2007)

BSCOTT1504 said:


> I just finished reading most of the posts about this light so I ordered one. That makes 3 lights that I have on the way right now! Does it ever end??


 
I hope that you realize, that no less than 3 lights have been mentioned in this thread.


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2821

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3249

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3379


----------



## Yapo (May 31, 2007)

LGCubana said:


> I hope that you realize, that no less than 3 lights have been mentioned in this thread.


 
I was wondering myself which light different people were refering to...

but i finally recieved my P1 cree clone in the mail yesterday after over a month of waiting...
It looks nice and feels somewhat light. I got the version with the tail cap which screws off... my rcr123's fit in it nicely but when i go to screwing the cap on, it takes about 1 full turn on the threads to turn it on so it makes alota the threads wasted and the cap will also fall off easily.
With primary cr123's it screws down a few turns more which makes it decent but theres still 2 turns on the threads b4 its totally screwed down.
There also seems to be a few random "craters" in the OP reflector but the beam and output looks alright and also the detachable wrist strap is nice


----------

